# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  μετασχηματιστης αυτοκινητου

## vikiath

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι φυσιολογικό σε έναν μετασχηματιστή αυτοκινήτου , υψηλής τάσης , όταν δεν εκτονώνεται η ενέργεια του  δηλαδή δεν πάει στα μπουζί η τάση αν αυτός αρχίζει να βραχυκυκλώνει , δηλ να τον ακούς σαν να σκάει σπινθήρας στο εσωτερικό του και μερικές φορές να τον βλέπεις να σκάει σπινθήρας μεταξύ σασί και υποδοχής καλωδίου υψηλής ; είναι οκ αυτός ή θέλει άλλαγμα; Όταν τον βάζω σε φυσιολογική λειτουργία δείχνουν όλα οκ αλλά τον πιάνω λίγο ζεστό  θα με αφήσει ή όλα είναι εντάξει;

  Κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να ακούω μονό το βόμβο της υψηλής  όταν δεν του έχω το καλώδιο μεταφοράς υψηλής τάσης πάνω του;  Είναι κάτι που δεν το γνωρίζω αν κάποιος το ξέρει παρακαλώ πείτε μου.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

οταν δεν εκτονωνεται η ενεργεια του ναι ,μεχρι ενος οριου ομως  2ον πως θα ακους το βομβο της υψηλς αφου η μηχανη δεν γυριζε,παρα μονο με την μιζα ,   δεν μας ειπες αν πρωκειται για αμαξι του 80 ,90 η 2000 η 2010 και κατι αλλο την ταση που παει στα μπουζι αν θελουμε να ειμαστε σωστοι την μετραμε με ενα ειδικο οργανο υψηλης τασεως συγνωμη που θα το πω αλλα τα σημερινα αμαξια δεν εινα ι ουται τουοτα του78 ουτε ντατσουν επισης   :Lol:  χεχε... θελεις οργανα διαγνωστικα,  και δυστιχως λευτα ,
α και δεν μας ειπες τι παρουσιαζει.

----------


## vasilllis

Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Έχει χάσει την μόνωση του.

----------


## IRF

Πες μοντέλο αυτοκινήτου ή βάλε φωτο μ/τη γιατί σε μερικά καινούργια μοντέλα ο πολλαπλασιαστής καίγεται  σαν τα μπουζί

----------


## vikiath

του 1956 μοντελο . (180 μερσεντες)

----------


## nestoras

Mιλαμε για τετοιο αυτοκινητο;


https://www.google.gr/search?q=merce...iw=360&bih=512

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Mιλαμε για τετοιο αυτοκινητο;
> 
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=merce...iw=360&bih=512



Ρε φίλε, κινδυνεύω να φάω "ban" αν δεν το έχω φάει ήδη ..... 




> Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Έχει χάσει την μόνωση του.



.................

----------


## vasilllis

> Ρε φίλε, κινδυνεύω να φάω "ban" αν δεν το έχω φάει ήδη ..... 
> 
> .................



Γιατί παρεθεσες αυτό;είναι κάτι λάθος;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Γιατί παρεθεσες αυτό;είναι κάτι λάθος;



Όχι βέβαια Βασίλη. Μου αρέσει που έπιασες την βλάβη αμέσως χωρίς να ξέρεις πόσο παλιό ήταν το μοντέλο. 
Αλλά από την άλλη μακροσκελής ερώτηση του νηματοθέτη χωρίς να διευκρινίζει έγκαιρα την χρονολογία λες και τα υλικά εκείνης της εποχής ήταν καλύτερα απο τα σημερινά και δεν επρόκειτο να πάθουν τίποτα.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

συλεκτικο 100%

----------


## IRF

Για αμάξι 60 ετών αναρωτιέσαι τι έχει ο πολλαπλασιαστής,εδώ καινούργια μοντέλα 5 ετών και καίνε τους πολλαπλασιαστές σαν τα μπουζί.Είναι το μόνο πράγμα που έχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό το αμάξι τα τελευταία 60 χρόνια;;;Θαύμα, όντως τα παλιά αμάξια τα ονόμαζαν εχθρό του συνεργείου γιατί δεν πήγαιναν ποτέ,σε αντίθεση με τα καινούργια που τα ονομάζουν φίλο του συνεργείου.

----------


## IRF

> Δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Έχει χάσει την μόνωση του.



Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο αυτό οι πλατίνες άραγε σε τι κατάσταση να είναι; τα καλώδια υψηλής από τον μ/τη προς το μπουζί;Σε τέτοιες ηλικίες για συλλεκτικό αμάξι θέλουν πολλά πράγματα άλλαγμα.Γίνεται να αλλάξει μόνο μ/τη και να μην αλλάξει τα καλώδια προς τα μπουζί που θα χουν ραγίσει και αλίμονο μην μπει νερό στο χώρο της μηχανής.

----------


## aris285

> Όχι βέβαια Βασίλη. Μου αρέσει που έπιασες την βλάβη αμέσως χωρίς να ξέρεις πόσο παλιό ήταν το μοντέλο. 
> Αλλά από την άλλη μακροσκελής ερώτηση του νηματοθέτη χωρίς να διευκρινίζει έγκαιρα την χρονολογία λες και τα υλικά εκείνης της εποχής ήταν καλύτερα απο τα σημερινά και δεν επρόκειτο να πάθουν τίποτα.



μήπως είχαν καλητερα σημερίνος πολλαπλάσιαστης θα αντέχε 62 Χρόνια?

----------


## vasilllis

Απο την στιγμη που βλεπει σπινθηρα απο το πλαστικο του πολλαπλασιαστη σημαινει οτι καπου εχει ραγισμα και βρισκει απο εκει διεξοδο το ρευμα.
Οταν η υψηλη ταση του πολλαπλασιαστη συνδεθει με το μπουζι(ή την δοκιμη που κανει να λιγα χιλιοαστα απο το σασι) λογικα τοτε τον σπινθηρα να τον βγαζει απο το μπουζοκαλωδιο,μια και το ρευμα ψαχνει παντα την ευκολοτερη διοδο.
Σαν πολλαπλασιαστης παντως δουλευει κανονικα.Το προβλημα αυτο μπορει να το εχει για δεκαετιες ή ακομα και να ειναι αστοχια στην κατασκευη του.

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

περιτο να πουμε οτι πρεπει να ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση και οχι με μπιχλες λαδια κλπ ισως μια φοτο βοηθουσε αν ειναι ευκολο

----------


## vikiath

ναι αυτο ειναι

----------


## vikiath

> Για αμάξι 60 ετών αναρωτιέσαι τι έχει ο πολλαπλασιαστής,εδώ καινούργια μοντέλα 5 ετών και καίνε τους πολλαπλασιαστές σαν τα μπουζί.Είναι το μόνο πράγμα που έχει πρόβλημα σε αυτό το αμάξι τα τελευταία 60 χρόνια;;;Θαύμα, όντως τα παλιά αμάξια τα ονόμαζαν εχθρό του συνεργείου γιατί δεν πήγαιναν ποτέ,σε αντίθεση με τα καινούργια που τα ονομάζουν φίλο του συνεργείου.




ελα ρε παιδι μου ... εννοειται οτι εχει αλλαχτει ουτε και εγω ξερω ποσες φορες...

----------


## vikiath

παιδια ο πολλαπλασιαστης ειναι του 2008... οχι του 56! και με λιγες ωρες λειτουργιας...

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

κοιτα για ποιθανο ραγισμα στο ντρισιμπιτερ επισης το ραουλο του διανομεα να εινα καθαρο οι πλατινες με το σωστο διακενο οχι λαδια (οχι σκουπιδια οχι σεχ σε θαλασσες και ακτες) :Biggrin:  επισης μην υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμενο μπουζι

----------


## IRF

> περιτο να πουμε οτι πρεπει να ειναι σε αριστη κατασταση και οχι με μπιχλες λαδια κλπ ισως μια φοτο βοηθουσε αν ειναι ευκολο



Φωτό όμως ακόμα δεν μπήκε :Confused1: Άντε κάνε το μέντιουμ να βρεις τη βλάβη. Οι άλλοι το  βάζουν σε εγκέφαλο εμείς ακόμα το παίζουμε μέντιουμ χωρίς γυάλινη σφαίρα.Ποιο το νόημα της συζήτησης χωρίς ούτε μια φωτογραφία

----------


## IRF

> κοιτα για ποιθανο ραγισμα στο ντρισιμπιτερ επισης το ραουλο του διανομεα να εινα καθαρο οι πλατινες με το σωστο διακενο οχι λαδια (οχι σκουπιδια οχι σεχ σε θαλασσες και ακτες) επισης μην υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμενο μπουζι



Επειδή μια φωτογραφία είναι χίλιες λέξεις όπως είπαν και άλλοι στο φόρουμ θα είχαμε καλύτερες εκτιμήσεις αν βλέπαμε κάτι.
Άντε να δούμε ποιο είναι το πιο καλό το μέντιουμ :Confused1:

----------


## ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΟΣ

για δειτε και κατι που πετυχα              https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDznhhc23CQ

----------

